# Probleme BootCamp



## martin.leroy (7 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour, j'aimerais installer windows 7 sur mon mac, modèle : iMac (27 pouces, fin 2009) sous MacOs Sierra. Je télécharge donc le fichier .iso de windows 7, mais le problème c'est que quand je lance bootcamp que je fais suivant, je n'ai que deux cases a cocher, et non pas la case "Créer un disque d'installation Windows 7 ou version ultérieure".
Voici une illustration le prouvant : (fichier lié)

Merci par avance de votre aide,
Martin.


----------



## Locke (7 Juillet 2017)

Avec ton modèle de 2009, un fichier .iso ne fonctionnera pas. Il faut impérativement graver le fichier .iso sur un DVD et si possible depuis un vrai PC. Si ton SuperDrive est HS, tu peux utiliser un lecteur/graveur externe, cela m'est arrivé avec mon iMac de 2011.


----------



## martin.leroy (7 Juillet 2017)

Merci de ta réponse, mais je n'ai qu'un lecteur graveur compatible qu'avec mac c'est possible de le faire depuis mon mac ?


----------



## Locke (7 Juillet 2017)

J'avoue que je n'ai jamais réussi à ce que le DVD soit bootable depuis mon iMac 2011, mais cela à fonctionné en ayant gravé le fichier .iso depuis un vrai PC.

En fonction de l'année des modèles de Mac, il y a des variantes de Boot Camp. Par exemple les dernières versions de Boot Camp permettent l'utilisation directe d'un fichier .iso, mais en aucun cas pour ton modèle.


----------



## martin.leroy (7 Juillet 2017)

Merci quand meme je vais essayer de faire ca avec mon pc portable mais sa m'étonnerais que mon lecteur graveur soit compatible je te tiens au courant


----------



## martin.leroy (7 Juillet 2017)

Voila c'est fait il faut télécharger un driver pour qu'il soit compatible, donc j'ai de la chance il est compatible. Quel logiciel as-tu utilisé pour graver le fichier iso sur le dvd ?


----------



## Locke (7 Juillet 2017)

martin.leroy a dit:


> 1) Voila c'est fait il faut télécharger un driver pour qu'il soit compatible, donc j'ai de la chance il est compatible. 2) Quel logiciel as-tu utilisé pour graver le fichier iso sur le dvd ?


1) Quel driver et compatible avec quoi ?
2) Sous PC essaye InfraRecorder… http://forums.cnetfrance.fr/topic/52804-infrarecorder--graver-des-donnees-avec-infrarecorder/


----------

